# Need feedback on Vodafone 3G



## the.kaushik (Dec 15, 2008)

Guys anyone using the Vodafone 3G data card pls  give feedback and user experience about it..

*www.vodafone.in/businessusers/dataaccess/pages/3gusbstick_service.aspx

Thanks in advance!


----------



## raksrules (Dec 15, 2008)

AFAIK 3G spectrum has not be allotted to private operators (airtel, vodafone etc) as of now. I am not sure how they are providing these 3G services ??

Correct me if i am wrong.

Edit:  Their website states
"Gets you high-speed connectivity to the internet through the Vodafone EDGE network."

and then

"Gives 3G Broadband speeds when you travel abroad."

I suppose it means you will get the same internet speed that you can anyway get by using the internet thru an EDGE enabled handset on vodafone network. The next statement suggests that 3G connectivity / speed will be available (in countries where 3G is available ofcourse)


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 15, 2008)

3G spectrum will be auctioned to private players in Jan 2009. After that too, we have to wait while they implement all the network stuff.


----------



## raksrules (Dec 15, 2008)

Till then you can use the normal USB stick. It will work the same way except you wont be able to utilize the bandwidth that 3G will offer (as and when it comes)

*www.vodafone.in/businessusers/dataaccess/pages/usbstick_service.aspx


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 15, 2008)

This modem supports 3G network but as of now you will only get EDGE on that. It would be better if you buy this and not usb stick now as 3g will be available very soon(3-4months) and surely Vodafone will be buying this spectrum.


----------



## raksrules (Dec 15, 2008)

But still it seems to be quiet early and moreover this 3G stick is exorbitantly priced and prices are sure to come down later on. 

Moreover can anyone let me know how much speed can we expect when we get 3G connectivity through vodafone (or for that matter airtel). Like now i use nokia 6630 (EDGE enabled and 3G Ready) cell phone connected with my machine to use the internet and i get around 120 to 150 Kbps on Airtel.

In Canada they have these 3G USB sticks that can provide speeds of 7.2 Mbps.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 15, 2008)

rak007 said:


> In Canada they have these 3G USB sticks that can provide speeds of 7.2 Mbps.



Stop dreaming. You are in India. I don't think that the speed provided will be more than 2mbps. And companies might be utilising more of allocated spectrum for voice calls rather than data.


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 15, 2008)

rak007 said:


> In Canada they have these 3G USB sticks that can provide speeds of 7.2 Mbps.


Yaaawwwnnnn.. that's slow. Vodafone HK has USB-HSDPA sticks with speeds of up to 14.4Mbps.


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 16, 2008)

rak007 said:


> AFAIK 3G spectrum has not be allotted to private operators (airtel, vodafone etc) as of now. I am not sure how they are providing these 3G services ??
> 
> Correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> ...



Nice observation dude! Ya that should be a just show off 3g. So there wont be any difference between the edge speed i get over iphone 3G and there new 3G usbcard! 

Thanks guys! Edge network is a pain! Hope we see 3G soon but if i remember,long before in Gadget Guru they told in india it wont be 3G but can be 3.5G or 4G... i dont know if i remember correctly.. it was long long back!

Also was wondering if they can bring up WI MAX like USA where you can access WI MAX from phone(n810 Wi Max Edition)!



rak007 said:


> But still it seems to be quiet early and moreover this 3G stick is exorbitantly priced and prices are sure to come down later on.
> 
> Moreover can anyone let me know how much speed can we expect when we get 3G connectivity through vodafone (or for that matter airtel). Like now i use nokia 6630 (EDGE enabled and 3G Ready) cell phone connected with my machine to use the internet and i get around 120 to 150 Kbps on Airtel.
> 
> In Canada they have these 3G USB sticks that can provide speeds of 7.2 Mbps.



You get very nice speed dude  i get half of it most of the time! (Experience both Airtel and Vodafone with n95 8gb and Iphone 3G)


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Dec 16, 2008)

Well first of all, if Vodafone has to make it a real deal, they must provide at least one unlimited plan for their GPRS services. The current plans of Vodafone are plain pathetic while their competitors like Airtel and even IDEA has got Unlimited Plans on their EDGE Services. For a person like me, who remains out, not frequently, but for long times whenever i go, Vodafone's cureent plans can't work out. On IDEA at 20 Rs per day, i do unlimited surfing mostly at the speeds of 128-165 KBPS. SO even while they also dont deliver the promised 246 KBPS, they have atleast usable speeds at affordable, unlimited plans. And with 3G this becomes more relevant.

@the.kaushik: ya man, i too read something like that long before. Speed of a 3G network is limited to 384 kbps AFAIK and above that the service is provided as HSDPA which is a 3.5G technology (i could be wrong).


----------

